

Developers, Businesspeople, and Dead Weight - jennita
http://andrewdumont.me/developers-businesspeople-dead-weight

======
ArekDymalski
I like the overall message of the post, but slightly disagree with the
statement that measuring business people is more difficult. It's just
different (in terms of criteria and methods) and that's where the difficulties
come from. Especially if you aren't the business person.

~~~
scottporad
Agreed. I would actually argue that measuring business people is about 100x
easier: revenue, margin and profit are very clear metrics.

~~~
ArekDymalski
Exactly. And even more - for business people is a bit easier to set the goals
and deadlines what in case of developers is quite challenging (especially the
deadlines).

------
scottporad
This author answers his own question--why are engineers valued over business
people--when he writes:

>> You can fake business knowledge. You can't fake programming knowledge.

